# Ice and Water Shield under drip edge?



## Scuba_Dave

Usually its over on the bottom - gutter edge
And under on the side/rake/gable end

But I have read on here where they run it under the bottom edge down onto the soffit board. Then they install the drip edge on top


----------



## MJW

As long as they put a strip on top you will be fine.

I've seen jobs where it is installed under the drip edge and it works ok, but eventually it pops loose from the wood fascia or gutter.

MSA book says over the drip edge with metal soffit and fascia. Under drip edge and onto wood fascia when not using metal.

We always put the drip edge on first now. Years ago when we didn't, there was problems. To pass inspection here we have to have a visual inspection or pictures of the I&W on top of the drip edge on eaves.


----------



## sutterml

Judging by the looks of it so far, they put the full 3 foot ice and water shield under the drip edge, then another 8" strip over the drip edge. Seems odd to me, but I'm no roofer.


----------



## [email protected]

Always under the drip edge and behind the gutter.

This prevents ice and water from backing up under the drip edge and into the gap between the roof sheathing and fascia(gutter board). Easiest way is to put a strip (9"-12" or so) on the bottom first, then the drip, then the full sheet over the drip edge.

Manufacturers specifications are not always right or best practice.


----------



## MJW

What do you do when you have to replace the fascia and not the roof?

That is why I&W goes on top of the drip edge.


----------



## [email protected]

> What do you do when you have to replace the fascia and not the roof?
> 
> That is why I&W goes on top of the drip edge.


:confused1:

Normally when we replace fascia, we just slip it out from behind the gutter, because the gutter installers left out the spikes just so we could remove the fascia easily, and the carpenters left out the nails holding the fascia board on just so we could remove the fascia easily.


----------



## kangaroofer

I have worked with roofers who have differing opinions, most are valid. My opinion however is that if the I&W is placed underneath the drip edge, over the edge of the sheathing, this will prevent problems in the winter time with ice damming and the melt creeping up underneath the drip edge to bare sheathing. At least this way if ice pushes nails up on the drip edge the sheathing is covered and the chance of a leak is minimised somewhat. Having the I&W over the drip will expose bare sheathing if the drip edge lifts. JMHO


----------



## sjf

*Industry standards*

There are actually 3 different ways of installing the IWS (underlayment) on a roof edge. All 3 are acceptable and approved by the NRCA (National Roofing Contractors Association). The rake edge of the roof is put over the top of the IWS and building paper. The drip edge can have the style D roof edge capped by the IWS (method 1).The IWS can be run over the edge and hanging down on the fascia with a style L roof edgeover the roof edge and into the gutter (method 2). Finally the IWS can go under the style D roof edge and then it is sealed with a strip of IWS over the top (method 3).


----------



## Lulimet

[email protected] said:


> Always under the drip edge and behind the gutter.
> 
> This prevents ice and water from backing up under the drip edge and into the gap between the roof sheathing and fascia(gutter board).


That's how I did it when I roofed my home. :thumbup:


----------



## Roofing Expert

MJW said:


> What do you do when you have to replace the fascia and not the roof?
> 
> That is why I&W goes on top of the drip edge.


Hands down, I have to agree with [email protected]. The I&W should always be draped down the roof decking and onto the fascia; approximately 3-4 inches. This prevents any and all water and/or ice migration from getting onto the roof deck or into the soffit.
If and when the need to replace the fascia arises, you have to remove the gutter apron and cut the I&W to remove the gutter so you can get the the fascia anyway... Then, once the fascia is replaced you reinstall a narrow strip of I&W up under the starter shingle and over the existing I&W (that you just cut to remove gutter) and back down over the fascia as previously noted above.
This is how I've been doing it on new residential construction homes for the past 7 years, and how I've done it throughout my construction/roofing career for the past 30 years. :thumbup:


----------

